# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El CSN no ve inconveniente en alargar la vida de Garoña

## sergi1907

En el dictamen del CSN concluye que no existe ningún impedimento de seguridad nuclear ni de protección radiológica en alargar la vida de la central.

El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) no ve inconveniente en alargar la vida de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña. 

 El CSN ha enviado al Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo el dictamen solicitado sobre la Central Nuclear de Santa María de Garoña, ante la eventualidad de modificación de la Orden Ministerial de 2009 que fija el cese de la explotación de esta instalación el 6 de julio de 2013. 

 En el dictamen concluye que no existe ningún impedimento, bajo el punto de vista de la seguridad nuclear y de la protección radiológica, para que se lleve a cabo la modificación de la Orden Ministerial de 3 de julio de 2009, una vez analizada la experiencia operativa de la instalación y sus resultados en el Sistema Integrado de Supervisión de Centrales (SISC)). 

 El CSN informa de esta decisión en su pagina web y aclara que el dictamen no excluye y es independiente del que deberá realizar el organismo regulador ante una nueva petición de licencia para la instalación. 

 Añade asimismo que tampoco prefigura en ningún caso el sentido o el contenido del informe que deberá realizarse sobre la licencia de la central. 

Condiciones de seguridad
 El escrito enumera las condiciones adicionales relativas a la seguridad nuclear y a la protección radiológica que deben añadirse a la ya existentes en la autorización vigente. Estas condiciones son las siguientes: 

 El titular de la central justificará al CSN, antes del 3 de julio de 2012, que las actividades de vigilancia, inspección en servicio, mantenimiento y gestión de vida realizadas desde julio de 2009 se corresponden con las establecidas para la renovación de la autorización de explotación hasta 2019 y, en caso contrario, llevará a cabo las actividades no realizadas antes de la finalización de la presente autorización. 

 Revisará, antes del 3 de julio de 2012, los análisis realizados considerando un tiempo de explotación hasta 2013, incluyendo los análisis de experiencia operativa y de nueva normativa realizados desde julio de 2009, para comprobar que no se ha limitado el alcance o el contenido de los mismos y las acciones propuestas atendiendo al cese definitivo de la explotación en julio de 2013 y comunicará al CSN, antes de la mencionada fecha, el resultado de dicha revisión. 

 Comunicará al CSN, antes del 3 de julio de 2012, aquellas actividades de los programas de mejora de la seguridad establecidos para la renovación de la autorización de explotación hasta 2019 que no se hayan llevado a cabo antes de la finalización de la presente autorización. 

 Asimismo, el dictamen recoge la documentación que el titular debería presentar si decidiera solicitar una autorización de explotación por un nuevo periodo de seis años. 

 Dicha solicitud deberían remitirse con fecha límite del 6 de septiembre de 2012, entre otros documentos, los programas de inversiones y modificaciones de diseño asociadas a las mejoras derivadas de las lecciones aprendidas del accidente de la central nuclear Fukushima Dai-ichi (Japón), recogidas en el informe de las pruebas de resistencia e instrucciones técnicas complementarias del CSN.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...76771_305.html

----------

